# My Bulking Diet - Advice Welcome



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

7.00am. 1 Multi Vitamin

1 Bowl of Special K

Pro Shake with oats

Banana

9.15am 3 Rivita's with Natural Peanut Butter

12.30pm Jacket potato with tuna and table spoon of coleslaw

3.15pm Pro Shake and Banana

4.50pm Black Coffee

5.00pm Training

6.00pm Pro Recover shake

6.30pm Chicken/steak with rice

10.00pm Pro Shake

Bed

Any advice is welcome good or bad ive been on this for 11 weeks now and have had amazing results although have gained a little bit of fat on my stomach not loads but more than usual

thanks

Thanks


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tommo2011 said:


> 7.00am. 1 Multi Vitamin
> 
> 1 Bowl of Special K
> 
> ...


Myself, I wouldn't do this.

Breakfast, have 4 eggs MINIMUM. Oats/Shredded Wheat, some fruit and a protein shake on top of that in 1 pint of milk. Your eating to gain mass, not gain nothing.

Snacks, either 1 tin of tuna, a protein shake or if you have some, some spare chicken/beef from another meal. With that, some fruit, 2 portions and possibly some fats, like nuts and/or olive oils/peanut butters.

Lunch and Dinners. Have a good source of meat in both, I normally get a batch of lean mince, cook that and cut it between two, or I might have chicken one meal 6-8oz and then 5-8oz beef in another meal. With this I'd normally have 6oz Beef (my second meal after training) or 3oz pasta. I have some veggies with this normally but not compulsary! Milk!

Pre workout, now. I'd have 20-40g carbs 1 hour before, or 100g carbs 2 hours before, and then with that 20-40g protein 1 hour before and 80g protein 2 hours before. I never eat directly before training because I normally crash and can't train as hard as I would normally.

Post workout, 10-15 minutes whey protein, 22.5g protein, with a sports drink that contains maltodextrin and with that I'll have one banana.. I would have dextrose or something but I don't have anything to mix it with really. People say "Fructose goes straight to the liver" it might but I know loads of guys who just have fruit post workout let alone any kind of sports drinks and have made it big. Some guys don't even have any fruit or fast acting carbs post workout, try some Lucozade and Pineapple, that would be good!

Pre Bed meal, here I'd have either 1 tub of cottage cheese or 1 tub of quark followed by some peanut butter so it slows the protein digestion down even more and therefore, keeps it dripping into the muscles all night and stops you going catabolic. Anything like Casein protein before bed is good. I normally have 1 pint of milk here to.

Overall, I eat a LOT, but on my off days, I have one carb meal, and then the rest I have low carb with high fats.. Don't know why, it's just a thing in my head telling me I don't want to be fat.

Hope I helped.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Very lean diet for bulk mate try adding some more fat and real food rather than shakes


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

whats your stats??

then we can look at how how much of everything you need


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm 23 years old, 6 foot 2 inches and 15 stone in weight.

Been training very hard for 12 weeks now!


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tommo2011 said:


> I'm 23 years old, 6 foot 2 inches and 15 stone in weight.
> 
> Been training very hard for 12 weeks now!


you need to be getting in alot more calories and protein mate try adding a couple more meals with some sort of meat, fish/chicken/turkey

- your breakfast should be your biggest meal of the day, especially when bulking, i'm of similar size to you, I have 8 egg whites 2 whole eggs, 1 cup porridge, bowl of fruit, and activia yogurt. this gives you about 44g of protein and 80g carbs.

- one meal between your post workout and bed with a protein source and maby a little carbs (from veg) so chicken and brocolli or somthing, or just a plate of egg whites.

if you need anything else jsut ask.


----------



## Tommo2011 (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay breakfast most Important then got that!

Cheers for good advice pal much appreciated


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Myself, I wouldn't do this.
> 
> Breakfast, have 4 eggs MINIMUM. Oats/Shredded Wheat, some fruit and a protein shake on top of that in 1 pint of milk. Your eating to gain mass, not gain nothing.
> 
> ...


Good advice mate


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

s3_abv said:


> Good advice mate


Cheers fella..


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Tommo2011 said:


> Okay breakfast most Important then got that!
> 
> Cheers for good advice pal much appreciated


no worries pal


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I think you definitely need to smash the eggs and also try getting some red meat in there for the calories and protein

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------

